# Storing powdered foods



## johnathanrcannon (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello,
I am fairly new to food storage and I just powdered some eggs and I was wondering what the best way to store them long term would be. I have mason jars, but am worried that using the pressure cooker to seal them would let water into the eggs and destroy the entire process. Any recommendations?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

There are a few options, you could put a bit of dry ice in with the eggs and then seal it up, it will drive out the oxygen or buy a few of the oxygen grabber packets and put a couple in the jar with the eggs or get what I have-a foodsaver vac-packer with the mason jar attachment and suck the air out.
I'm sure that others here will have more options for ya!

And :welcome:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have some in mylar w/ O2 absorbers, some in the freezer and some "use now" stashed in the fridge. I guess time will tell what works best.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

You can freeze eggs very successfully. note: I dont like relying on a freezer due to the possibility of losing power, long term... that said. I have successfully frozen fresh eggs from my chickens. Ya scramble em.. add a tsp of sale to about 12 eggs and freeze in ice cube trays. These eggs will be sealed in bags and tossed in the freezer for use as *breakfast eggs, omelets etc*. Also you can freeze eggs another way... scramble them, add a tsp of honey and mix well into a doz eggs. Freeze in ice cube trays and once frozen, seal em up in bags. The latter eggs are used for *baking*.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to know how to powder eggs. I bought a #10 of eggs and butter tonight at walmart. I didn't know they carried things like this.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

There's a couple vids on youtube.


----------

